# valve lash



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

What is the correct procedure for adjusting valve lash on an 83 datsun/nissan 200SX with the Z22E engine.I went and adjusted my valves according to the manaul at autozone and they tick worse now.According to autozone adjust when hot to .012". I did that and now it ticks much worse.Although does seem slightly more responsive but its making very loud ticking noises-as in hear the valves with the radio on...

the specs were way out before,some valves were so tight that the feeler gauge wouldnt fit and other were so loose it was like driving a mini through a cathedral..


----------

